#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Djinn Vs Spell Casting

## dustin255

Which is more effective?

----------


## Vir Sapiens

Subjective question that is impossible to answer in an objective way. I personally have never had any success with djinn, probably because I find Arabic ceremonial magic to be far too formal for my tastes. There is also something to be said for the satisfaction of doing it for oneself as opposed to having an entity do it for you.

----------


## dustin255

I have been quite the opposite the djinn success has been better for me than spells casting.

I normally have a 50% success with spells and 75% Success with Djinn

but thats me Im still kind of a Novice. I have only had my djinn for about a week.

----------


## Vir Sapiens

A novice probably should not be working with summoned entities period. You lack the mental discipline and habits of mind to properly maintain control. Djinn, regardless of what the modern fluff may say, can be remarkably dangerous and of wildly differing temperaments. It should also be noted that most summonings are intended for a short term, a few hours usually but a few days at the most. A Djinn kept too long from its home, or repeatedly summoned away from its duties will likely grow angry. My advice is get some training in basic meditation to tone your mind and strengthen your will then start learning ceremonial evocation. You don't dive into the deep end of the pool if you can barely swim.

----------


## zero

djinn imo are daemons, we could get into dispute over religious beliefs such as the Koran view, an even within Islam there is much debate an there details. they are seen as evil by Muslims for there use of magic, and what they see as scary; the shadow in the dark so to speak, and the djinn puts a face to the fear. There is nothing worse than an unknown enemy. the goetia are djinn or at least he had supposedly 72 djinn bound to his ring(coincidence i think not).

the pre-Islamic djinn were nature spirits that could shapshift, and drive travelers mad. they were spirits with a mischievous nature, and with supernatural abilities. they really remind me of the pan's, satyr's, and nymph's.

I think summoning has its dangers yes, but is easier than some spells. in essence one summons so the summoned can cast spells for them, or impart knowledge. but there are within many works of summoning adequate safe guards such as binding the summon within a place or just calling with scrying, as well as safe guarding ones self within a circle. when summoning don't be timid be assertive , in action an thought; an the only way to really do that is to know what your doing.

what would you do if some one held you captive for a long period of time, me when I saw an opening I would attack my captor an try to escape. now if i was summoned by my king for advice and then given license to depart I am doing my service, but if my king puts me in a cell and comes to me when he wants something and never lets me go...I think you see where we are going.

----------


## dustin255

Yes I know, But Djinn are a servant race. (I read this on a website)

What does it mean when they say that this spirit Manifests in Shades? Do they mean shadows or ghosts?

----------


## Vir Sapiens

> Yes I know, But Djinn are a servant race. (I read this on a website)
> 
> What does it mean when they say that this spirit Manifests in Shades? Do they mean shadows or ghosts?


Ever heard of a slave called Spartacus? Led a rebellion in Rome. Servant race or not every creature has its limits. As was said above the proper attitude is assertive and respectful.

----------


## dustin255

What does it mean when they say that this spirit Manifests in Shades? Do they mean shadows or ghosts?

----------


## devakxes

Technically in SOME ghosts they could control them for their benefit.
However they probably mean shadows.

----------


## Shaolin32

love the spartacus referance! and i just wanted to emphisize that djinn are much older than you are so even though you have power over them dont take it lightly...... imagine a three year old telling you what to do.

----------


## Sigata

Shaolin that was a really nice comparison  :Wink:

----------


## Sweet

I have a couple of djinn's myself and remember they have parasitic properties, and feed off ur energies. My djinn has taken me to different worlds where I saw people made out of glass and beasts born from magget pools. All in all please be careful and if you need the proper technique or advice or any question at all about djinn shoot me a message.

----------


## Belasko

> I have a couple of djinn's myself and remember they have parasitic properties, and feed off ur energies. My djinn has taken me to different worlds where I saw people made out of glass and beasts born from magget pools. All in all please be careful and if you need the proper technique or advice or any question at all about djinn shoot me a message.


Your djinn? how stupid do you think we are?

----------


## Sweet

> Your djinn? how stupid do you think we are?


 Alot of assumption's there but they are mine and will be my children's and so on just like it was my fathers and will continue to pass down thru the losencrutes. Ghost are you saying parasites don't exist.

----------


## Sweet

> Yes, that is EXACTLY what I'm saying. Parasites don't exist in any way whatsoever. How did you know?


Lol, bad wording then ghosty. Mrs peel what about god.

----------


## Iza

Anything and anyone can be a parasite at times if we let it happen.

----------


## wiggitywam

Someone please help me I am a beginner, as I purchased a prebound djinn on ebay and I don't know the incantation to summon the djinn. Can anyone help me?

----------


## Darius

> Someone please help me I am a beginner, as I purchased a prebound djinn on ebay and I don't know the incantation to summon the djinn. Can anyone help me?


*facepalm* I think I will be shutting down ebay now... next thing I know, they'll be auctioning off the bones of the dead openly.

----------


## Astral Eye

No Darius, that's ebid

----------

